# Doc Martin



## javabird

New season! 8pm tonight on local public station.


----------



## russellg99

I'm not seeing that here in Dallas. This Saturday they're airing an episode from season 4. According to Wikipedia, season 5 was on last Fall, and season 6 isn't due until 2013. Is there more than one Doc Martin series?


----------



## sieglinde

Oh drat, I thought I had seen this whole thing. I watched most of it on a PBS station and then on Netflix streaming so I guess I need to search for Season 5. Netflix streaming only goes through season 4.


----------



## sieglinde

thank you heaps and heaps. Have SP set for fifth season.


----------



## javabird

Sorry for any confusion. I'm in Seattle, but it looks like it season 5 pilot might be airing on different dates depending on your area.


----------



## sieglinde

Yep. But that is what Tivo is for. The posts here got me to search (I thought I had already seen it on Netflix streaming) and I have watched the first episode. I would have never known it was on except for postings here. I may be in the desert of California but the post from Seattle was very helpful.
Thanks heaps


----------



## MikeAndrews

I just started watching due to the SPECIAL! showing of the 1st pilot movie on WTTW, "the Jelly Phantom."

I see that the series is on Amazon Instant Video and watched the 1st episode.

I think I'd like the Doc from the movie better, but whatev. Ya think they wanted Doc to be a miserable cuss to have their own Doctor "House?'

I guess I need to check out "Saving Grace."


----------



## bobfrank

In reply to several posters.

All 5 Doc Martin seasons are now available on Netflix streaming.

I suggest you watch the series before watching the 3 movies. The series and the movie are really very different shows. The location is the same and Martin Clunes is the character by the name of Doc Martin. However, Doc Martin's personality and back story as well as the townspeople are all different.

I think that the Doc Martin character in the series is a much more interesting and compelling character. He is also a big change in the type of character that Martin Clunes usually plays.

The Doc Martin movies and series takes inspiration from the Saving Grace movie. But, again, other than the location and the fact that Martin Clunes plays a doctor, the characters and situations are different. Still a very enjoyable movie.

After discovering Doc Martin on the Tivo forum we have been watching as many of the Martin Clunes shows as we can find. Delightful.

Bob


----------



## MikeAndrews

I saw a promo for a "Doc Martin Behind the Scenes" on WTTW. It's not being repeated evidently, because I can't find it in the schedule.

But there is a Season 6 of Doc Martin! 8 new episodes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Martin#Series_6

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doc_Martin_episodes#Series_6_.282013.29






I suspect that we'll see it on PBS in next few months?
http://blogs.weta.org/tellyvisions/2013/08/21/finally-first-trailer-doc-martin-series-6-here


----------



## KungFuCow

Season 6 ended a while back.. I sure hope there is a season 7 because season 6 was kind of lame.


----------



## MikeAndrews

KungFuCow said:


> Season 6 ended a while back.. I sure hope there is a season 7 because season 6 was kind of lame.


In the US? It says it's not airing in the US until 2014.


----------



## KungFuCow

MikeAndrews said:


> In the US? It says it's not airing in the US until 2014.


No.. it ended in the UK... I watched it as it aired there. At the rate they have new seasons, maybe by 2016 we'll see another.


----------



## javabird

MikeAndrews said:


> I saw a promo for a "Doc Martin Behind the Scenes" on WTTW. It's not being repeated evidently, because I can't find it in the schedule.
> 
> But there is a Season 6 of Doc Martin! 8 new episodes.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doc_Martin#Series_6
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Doc_Martin_episodes#Series_6_.282013.29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that we'll see it on PBS in next few months?
> http://blogs.weta.org/tellyvisions/2013/08/21/finally-first-trailer-doc-martin-series-6-here


Thanks for this, I'll watch for it


----------



## unitron

KungFuCow said:


> No.. it ended in the UK... I watched it as it aired there. At the rate they have new seasons, maybe by 2016 we'll see another.


Maybe, but I'm still waiting for season 3 of Kingdom.


----------



## taronga

FYI, Acorn TV has exclusive streaming rights to Doc Martin season 6 (yes, 6) at the moment, plus all the previous seasons and movies, and they offer a one month free trial.

http://acorn.tv


----------



## rhuntington3

unitron said:


> Maybe, but I'm still waiting for season 3 of Kingdom.


All three series of Kingdom are available on Hulu. You'll need Hulu Plus in order to stream to a TV.

http://www.hulu.com/kingdom


----------



## sieglinde

Waiting for Netflix to get Season 6. Saw season 5 on TV in another town. Not where I live now.


----------



## unitron

rhuntington3 said:


> All three series of Kingdom are available on Hulu. You'll need Hulu Plus in order to stream to a TV.
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/kingdom


There actually was a third season?

Somebody forgot to tell the NC public station.


----------



## rhuntington3

unitron said:


> There actually was a third season?
> 
> Somebody forgot to tell the NC public station.


Yup. Go watch. Pretty good finale. Wish therehad been more but they left it in a good spot.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Doc Martin Season 6 is on PBS now from American Public Television and dated 2014.

The first episode does start out with a huge yawn, but it's a monumental occasion.


----------



## javabird

There's a season 8? My local Pbs station (Seattle) is still finishing up season 5, and I'm eagerly awaiting Season 6.


----------



## MikeAndrews

javabird said:


> There's a season 8? My local Pbs station (Seattle) is still finishing up season 5, and I'm eagerly awaiting Season 6.


My mistake boo boo. This is Season 6 on WTTW.


----------



## javabird

Just saw an ad that Season 6 is coming March 21 (Seattle area)


----------



## sieglinde

Saw it using Netflix. Good season


----------



## MikeAndrews

Doc Martin Season 7 starts on PBS on January 1st.
http://www.newsforshoppers.com/doc-...u-s-january-1-plus-dvd-release-info/36743316/

There's a beg-a-thon special "Doc Martin: Seven Grumpy Years" which is pretty good if you FF through the begging.

That Martin dude has really big ears.


----------



## markp99

MikeAndrews said:


> Doc Martin Season 7 starts on PBS on January 1st.
> http://www.newsforshoppers.com/doc-...u-s-january-1-plus-dvd-release-info/36743316/
> 
> There's a beg-a-thon special "Doc Martin: Seven Grumpy Years" which is pretty good if you FF through the begging.
> 
> That Martin dude has really big ears.


Watched S07 E01 for free on Vudu via TiVo last night. Was like visiting with old friends seeing our favorite characters still alive and well in Portwenn. 

If you do watch E01, there is one burning question which I won't even raise in this thread. Cannot be true, else I might be bummed - good for a bit of suspense.

This is seriously my all time favorite show. Something about the tone, characters, location. I want to live there!


----------



## markp99

I just noticed the full SE07 is already posted on the various torrent sites. Maybe I'll binge this early.


----------



## pdhenry

Back in 2011 we stayed in Port Isaac for a couple of days. The school in the show is actually a hotel.


----------



## MikeAndrews

markp99 said:


> I just noticed the full SE07 is already posted on the various torrent sites. Maybe I'll binge this early.


It's was released in the UK early in 2015.


----------

